# Rock Shox Pearl DEFEKT / ÖLT nach grad mal 600 km



## Deleted 39826 (31. Juli 2006)

*Das kanns ja wohl nicht sein, oder? *Vielleicht sollte SRAM mal den "Made in Taiwan" Aufkleber weg lassen und die 2 gesparte Cent in QUalitätskontrolle stecken.

Das Ding hat grad mal 600 km hier gefahren. Ich hab hier nicht mehr als 350 m hohe Hügel - wie soll da was kaputt gehen?

Am Samstag ist das Ding schon am ölen gewesen, ich dacht: Könnt ja auch Silikonspray sein, vermischt mit Schmutz. Oder auch "kann ja mal ein Tropfen am Dichtring vorbeigehen". Aber das wurd auf der lockeren Fahrt immer mehr. Selbst meiner Frau ist das aufgefallen :"Das ist sicher kaputt!"

Am Montag dann die extra dicke Öl-Packung.

Mich nervts, dass so ein Schrott überhaupt gebaut wird. Es kann nicht sein, dass an nem 2000 Euro Rad mit 350 Euro Dämpfer nicht mal 3 Monate damit gefahren werden kann.

SOwas müsst ich mal im KFZ Bereich erleben - nein. Im MTB Bereich wird sowas toleriert, ist ja normal, dass Teile bei wenig Belastung mal "eben so" kaputt gehen. 

Die Fotos stammen vom Sonntag / Montag. Nicht mal 30 km and beiden Tagen und nicht mehr als Teer udn Feldweg gefahren. 

Ich freu mich schon auf die Freeway-Marke, da kann ich dann auch noch die komplette Juicy 7 dabei legen. 

Was geht als nächstes kaputt? Die Talas? Die Lager? Mehr gibts ja bald nicht mehr. 

Mit dem Scheiss Teil kann ich nicht mehr fahren. Das ölt schon, wenn ich mich drauf setz!

Und ich glaub echt nicht, das SOWAS normal ist:

Das erste Foto ist vom Sonntag, die lezten 2 von Montag.


----------



## aemkei77 (31. Juli 2006)

hast du de Dämpfer etwa 3 mal zerlegt, bevor du das erste mal ausgefahren bist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (31. Juli 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du de Dämpfer etwa 3 mal zerlegt, bevor du das erste mal ausgefahren bist...



tur mir leid, ich finds hier leider nicht so witzig wie bei der MZ Comp geschichte. das ist ein teures stück, an nem teuren bike, wask eine 600 km und 3 monate hält. 

Rock Shox müll. Meine 97er Judy XC hat auch nach kurzer Zeit damals auch angefangen zu ölen.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (31. Juli 2006)

bemerkst du auch etwas in der funktion oder siehst du nur das öl und bekommst schon den herzanfall?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (31. Juli 2006)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> bemerkst du auch etwas in der funktion oder siehst du nur das öl und bekommst schon den herzanfall?



soll ich nen movie machen, wie ich mich drauf setze, 3 mal belaste, das öl austritt, ich es abputze und die procedur 5 mal wiederhole? zumal das ding 500 km davor vorher trocken wie ein sandkasten war.


----------



## aemkei77 (1. August 2006)

schick das teil ein


----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. August 2006)

Paketmarke ist angefordert. Jetzt wärs noch ganz nett zu wissen, wie ich die lagerbuchsen rausbekomme. 

vielleicht hat jemand den pearl ja schon mal demontiert oder die federwegsverstellung gewechselt.


----------



## Wuudi (1. August 2006)

Wie wär's mit nem Imbus ?


----------



## Christian_74 (1. August 2006)

Und man muß den Imbus drehen!

PS: gegen dem Uhrzeigersinn!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. August 2006)

PPS: nicht im bus 
-INbus- 
Aber das man ihn drehen muss stimmt. Ach Mensch Centi, wenn du nicht biken willst, warum hast du dann n Bike? Oder bist du mehr so der Winterbiker der im Sommer keinen Wert drauf legt fahren zu können?


----------



## Christian_74 (1. August 2006)

Na ja. Sollte der Dämpfer defekt sein, kann er ja auch nichts dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (1. August 2006)

Das jemand hilfe im Forum sucht, dafür ists da,

das man allerdings so nen genervten Ton Leuten gegenüber anschlägt, die das Ding mit sicherheit nicht gebaut, verkauft...... haben,

find ich wenn man Tipps haben möchte schon a bissl komisch.

Aber vielleicht bin da auch ich etwas strange eingestellt ;-)


----------



## Coffee (1. August 2006)

Hauptsache Spaß schrieb:
			
		

> Das jemand hilfe im Forum sucht, dafür ists da,
> 
> das man allerdings so nen genervten Ton Leuten gegenüber anschlägt, die das Ding mit sicherheit nicht gebaut, verkauft...... haben,
> 
> ...




das lässt sich evtl. dadurch erklären, das es Mr. Alpha-centauri bisher mit seinen radteilen nciht besonderst leicht hatte: beispiel weitere beispiele findest du sicher über alphas profil - erstellte themen.

@ alpha, dir rate ich, die sportart zu wechseln ;-)

grüße coffee

P.S. schick den dämpfer bitte einfach nur ein. nicht selbst dran rumbasteln, denn dann ist die garantie flöten!!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (1. August 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> schick das teil ein



und warte 10 wochen auf den umtausch


----------



## Wuudi (1. August 2006)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:
			
		

> und warte 10 wochen auf den umtausch



Na wenn dir das nicht gefällt, dann gäbe es die Alternative:

- Dämpfer wegwerfen
- Neuen Dämpfer kaufen ...


----------



## Didi123 (1. August 2006)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:
			
		

> und warte 10 wochen auf den umtausch


Kann man nicht gleich (leihweise) einen Ersatzdämpfer anfordern, so lange der eigene unterwegs ist...?
Dachte ich hätte mal was gelesen, dass Canyon eine gewisse Anzahl für solche Zwecke da hat.


----------



## Wuudi (1. August 2006)

Könnte man sicher anfordern, wenn der richtige Ton getroffen wird, denke ich, dass das auch möglich wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (1. August 2006)

Das wäre wohl im Fall von Alpha etwas schwierig. 



			
				ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Was geht als nächstes kaputt? Die Talas? Die Lager? Mehr gibts ja bald nicht mehr.
> 
> Mit dem Scheiss Teil kann ich nicht mehr fahren.


----------



## unchained (1. August 2006)

Mein Bike ist zur Zeit auch wieder bei Canyon wegen einer knackenden Talas und dem klackernden Pearl

Das ist das 2. mal das ich das Rad nach Koblenz geschickt habe. neulich kamen die "reparierten" Parts von Toxoholics zurück. Beim Einbau des Dämpfer haben die mEchaniker bei Canyon gemerkt, dass der Dämpfer immernoch klackert. 

Also wurde buchstäblich nix dran getan.....

Der Dämpfer wurde nun an den Hersteller geschickt und Morgen geht dann der Komplett neue Pearl bei Canyon ein.

Ich kann nur hoffen das die bei Toxo die Talas wenigstens wieder richtig in Schuss bekommen haben. Sie knackte auf der Talas- ( links ) Seite.

Ich hhoffe mal das es das letzte mal war, dass ich das Bike versenden muss. So einen Stress und Umstand mit den Dämpfern will ich nicht nochmal erleben. 

Wäre das mit dem klackeernden Dämpfer dem Mechaniker nicht aufgefallen, hätte ich das Bike ein 3. Mal zurückschicken dürfen. 


Also Kopf hoch und Frohes Einschicken Alpha..... 

Ich vermute aber mal, dass die Menge an Öl zwar nicht an jedem Dämpfer der Standard ist, aber auch kein Defekt vorliegt. Funktioniert die Dämpfung denn noch? 

Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass das Hydrauliköl der Motion-Control - Dämpfung ausläuft. Allerdings würdest du dann einen gewaltigen Unterschied merken......


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. August 2006)

Klar ist, das es die Dichtungen nicht mögen, wenn:

- man ausfährt
- die Kiste (auch nur mit Staub) einsaut
- den Kram antrocknen lässt
- vor der nächsten Fahrt NICHT die Gleitflächen säuber/neu ölt

Sand/Staub mit etwas (Luft)Feuchtigkeit und dann schön angetrocknet ist schönes hartes Material.

Da haben die Abstreifer kräftig was zu tun.

Und wie immer:
Der Ton macht die Musik. Leider mal wieder verfehlt.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. August 2006)

Hauptsache Spaß schrieb:
			
		

> Das jemand hilfe im Forum sucht, dafür ists da,
> 
> das man allerdings so nen genervten Ton Leuten gegenüber anschlägt, die das Ding mit sicherheit nicht gebaut, verkauft...... haben,
> 
> ...



der ton ist nicht gegen canyon. die können dafür nix. der ton sollte gegen SRAM Gehen, die so einen müll produzieren. 

laut hotline solln die buchsen auch normal rausgehen. also kein linksgewinde, nicht gegeneinander verschraubt.

manche hier tun echt so extrem oberschlau. sicher die fraktion, die sich schon einiges verbollert haben, da sie statt zu fragen wie man es macht, einfach mal los geschraubt haben. andere leutes fragen noch arm darstehen zu lassen, zeugt von geistiger armut. 





> Ich vermute aber mal, dass die Menge an Öl zwar nicht an jedem Dämpfer der Standard ist, aber auch kein Defekt vorliegt. Funktioniert die Dämpfung denn noch?



soviel ist ja noch nicht ausgelaufen, dass da die dämpfung schlechter funktioniert. fakt ist: bei jeder belastung tritt öl aus. und das ist definitv nicht normal. wenn ich mich drauf setzt und zweimal belaste. ich kann ja gern auch mit nem weiissen tuch drum rum die nächste runde fahren. 

Prof. Dr. YoMan, deine lächerlichen kommentare kannst dir auch sparen. 
kannst dir ja gerne mal die bilder genauer anschauen, wie sauber der dämpfer immer gehalten wird. 

wenn die sram drecksteile bei pollenstaub schon defekt gehen, sollten sie lieber gar keine dämpfer bauen.

ansonsten was soll ich an dem teil noch rumfummeln? das ding ist im arsch. 

deswegen: finger weg. unchained geschichte zeigt ja auch, dass der kram müll ist.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. August 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Prof. Dr. YoMan, deine lächerlichen kommentare kannst dir auch sparen.


Meinetwegen lächerlich für dich, aber leider korrekt.
Du solltest vielleicht mal ins Handbuch des Dämpfers schauen.

Ich wette, in der Anleitung steht u.A. bei Wartung:
"Nach x Stunden fahrt den Dämpfer gründlichst säubern."

Und x ist kleiner als 10h das ist sicher.

Und auch dein Pollenstaub wird nunmal zu Beton wenn er angetrocknet ist.

Aber du weisst ja alles besser und willst sowieso nur meckern und keine Hinweise, aber was solls.

Ich reinige Penibel und das schon immer nach jeder Fahrt und hatte noch nie Probleme mit Gabel oder Dämpfer in welchem Rad auch immer.

Und wenn er am Arsch ist, Pech gehabt. 1000 andere haben keinen Ärger. Gemeckert wird öffentlich nunmal mehr als gelobt.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. August 2006)

Was machst eigentlich, wenn du 5 km gefahren bist und kein Wasser dabei hast? Pinkelst du dann dagegen und wicht den Pollenstaub ab? Oder haste Angst, dass der Arme dämpfer Explodiert?


----------



## cos75 (1. August 2006)

Im Handbuch steht nach 8 Stunden fahrt reinigen (mit einer Zahnbürste )
Gibs doch zu Alpha, du hast wieder die Anleitung nicht gelesen und das obwohl man als IT'ler doch immer die Manpage zuerst lesen soll. Schäm dich !

Btw.: Im Handbuch steht auch, wenn man sich nicht an die Herstellerangaben hält, erlischt die Garantie. Du hast dich doch daran gehalten oder ? Nach 8 Stunden immer schön mit der Zahnbürste saubergeschrubt ?


----------



## unchained (1. August 2006)

Naja Fakt ist, dass die Qualität der Teile ziemlich nachgelassen hat. Da heutzutage alles günsitg sein muss und die Nachfrage nach den Teilen immer größer wird, muss folglich immer mehr produziert werden. zu dem gleichen Lohn und zum gleichen Preis. Das verringert die Montagequali um einiges. Es wird nicht mehr genauer hingeguckt, weil es ja auch keine Folgen mehr hat. Solche Produkte werden immmer mehr zu sog. " Wegwerfprodukten". Wird ein defekter Dämpfer eingeliefert wird er nicht aufwändig Repariert, sondern ausgetauscht. Das Personal, welches für das Reparieren des Dämpfers zuständig wäre kostet nämlich ein vielfaches eines neuen Dämpfers. Und wenn dieser Dann noch in Deutschland gefertigt bzw sorgfältig repariert würde, würde es sich nicht mehr lohnen.

Ich weiß! Es gibt firmen die Dämpfer reparieren. Mehr oder weniger erfolgreich.... 

Was man ja in meinem Fall gesehen hat. Der Dämpfer kam zum 2. mal mit dem gleichen Defekt zurück...... 

Das lässt einen doch schon etwas mehr drüber nachdenken ..... 

naja btt 

Schicke den Dämpfer ein und lass dir einen Leihdämpfer von Canyon geben. Die haben zwar, sowiet ich weiß nur stahlfederdä,pfer aber immerhin besser als nichts...... 

Und hier gilt auch  " der ton amcht die musik" 

Immer freundlich an der Hotline bleiben und es wird dir schon geholfen.


Naja ich musste meinen langwersehnten Biekurlaub absagen, da sie bei Toxo geschludert haben und mein Dämpfer samt bike nicht mehr rechtzeitig kommen konnte.

Jetzt soll am Mittwoch der neue kommen und dann hoffentlich sofort montiert werden. vllt kann ich mein Bike ja schonwieder Freitag in Händen halten


----------



## ToM04 (1. August 2006)

Hi,
also mein Pearl ist auch defekt. Ich hab nach 1-2 cm in offenem Zustand einen metallischen Widerstand. Zusätzlich gibts ein Geräusch wie wenn Metall auf Metall schlägt.

Leihdämpfer sind im Moment (Stand letzter Donnerstag) alle weg.

LG,

ToM


----------



## unchained (1. August 2006)

Etwa ein Klacken?! Genau das gleiche hatte ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToM04 (1. August 2006)

Ja, klacken trifft es ziemlich gut. Lustigerweise ist es nicht immer.
Bei leichtem Einfedern ist es zu hören und zu spüren.
Bei starkem Einfedern ist nichts zu merken.

ToM


----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. August 2006)

Die Linke schraube geht nicht raus. Ich vermut mal, da ist wohl mit Schraubensicherung gespielt worden, oder was auch immer. Zumindest bekomm ich das Ding ums verrecken nicht heraus. Die obere ging problemlos. Die am boden sitzt fest. Ich kann von der gegenseite drücken, wie ich will. WD40 ist drauf. Das ding geht nicht raus.

Ideen? Sonst bleibt mir nichts über, als das Rad komplett wegzuschicken, wodrauf ich absolut kein Bock hab, weil der Mist dann sichernoch ne Woche länger dauert. 

Die manuals hab ich sogar als PDF hier - da steht soviel wie nach jeder Fahrt Dichtungsringe säubern, was auch bei der Talas gemacht wird.


----------



## unchained (1. August 2006)

ToM04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, klacken trifft es ziemlich gut. Lustigerweise ist es nicht immer.
> Bei leichtem Einfedern ist es zu hören und zu spüren.
> Bei starkem Einfedern ist nichts zu merken.
> 
> ToM




Ganz genau. 

Bei mir war es nur Kurz vorm Ausfederungszustand. 

Wenn ich drauf sitze oder er in vollem SAG ist klackert nichts. nur wenn ich vom Bike absteige und es ganz minimal einfedern lasse und es daraufhin am sattel anhebe.


----------



## ToM04 (1. August 2006)

bei mir wars nur beim einfedern.
ich war bei mir bei einem netten händler und der meinte dass das teil kaputt ist.
jetzt ist es beim importeur und wird hoffentlich schnell getauscht, da ich nächste woche an den gardasee zum biken fahre und schon alles gebucht ist.

ToM


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (1. August 2006)

@unchained

Vielleicht liegts garnicht am Dämpfer sondern an ausgeschlagenen Dämpferbuchsen?

Mein Hinterbau (mhm ok 9 Jahre alt  ) klackert auch wenn ich am Sattel ziehe und drücke wegen eben diesen ausgeschlagenen Buchsen. Wenn ich fahre ist es weg.


----------



## unchained (1. August 2006)

@ Alpha! 


Wie sieht deine Kette aus   

Du musst die beiden in sich verschraubten Schrauben gegeneinander Lösen. 

Dafür brauchst du 2 unterschiedliche Inbusschlüssel und ein bischen Kraft  

Das kriste schon los !


----------



## unchained (1. August 2006)

Lumpenköter schrieb:
			
		

> @unchained
> 
> Vielleicht liegts garnicht am Dämpfer sondern an ausgeschlagenen Dämpferbuchsen?
> 
> Mein Hinterbau (mhm ok 9 Jahre alt  ) klackert auch wenn ich am Sattel ziehe und drücke wegen eben diesen ausgeschlagenen Buchsen. Wenn ich fahre ist es weg.




Willst du mir sagen, dass die Hinterbau und Dämpferbuchsen nach knapp 800 KM in unterbeanspruchenden Gelände ausgeschlagen sind?!

Ne nicht wirklich. 

Außerdem wurde von den Mechanics bei Canyon prognostiziert, dass der Dämpfer kaputt ist und daher das klackern kommt. Eindeutig. 

Dieser wird gegen einen neuen ausgetauscht.  

Hoffe das ich das Biek noch diese Woche wiederbekomm


----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. August 2006)

die rechte ist frei. die linke, längere bekomm ich nicht raus. die sitzt fest! die lässt sich weder rausdrücken, noch sonstwas. 

ich hab von der anderen seite auch schon gedrückt bis zum umfallen. die lange schraube geht nich raus.


----------



## unchained (1. August 2006)

Dann musst du mit einen gegenstand in das Loch hineinsetzen und diesen mit einem kunststoffhammer leicht hinausklöppeln. die Schraube geht raus 10000% ! 

Eventuell solltest du auch den Hinterbau ent / belasten, da sie die Schrauben meist verkanten wenn eine gelöst ist und die andere noch drinsitzt. 

Ein paar mal Ruckeln am Hinterbau und dabei leicht von innen gegen die Schraube klopfen und dann flutscht die raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. August 2006)

ok. aber heut abend nicht mehr. vielleicht morgen. gummihammer, proxxon werkzeug, drehmoment, egal was. ist alles hier.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. August 2006)

unchained schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht deine Kette aus


Alles Werkzeug da, aber scheinbar kein Öl für die Kette. LOL

So macht die keine 1500-2000km, sondern nur <1000km. Und Blätter und Kassette leiden noch dazu.

Nach JEDER Fahrt Kette Ölen und danach abziehen. Nicht nur längere Lebensdauer sondern auch mehr Spass beim Fahren (deutlich weniger Widerstand, weniger Geknarze, bessere Schaltvorgänge).

Aber was sag ich. Du weisst ja alles.

Die Schraube geht mit Gummihammerhilfe raus. Die Dämpferschrauben sind meist etwas zeckig, aber es geht. Und ja, sie sind sicher auch mit Schraubensicherungslack behandelt, jedenfalls stands so in einer Einbauanleitung eines anderen Dämpfers.


----------



## unchained (2. August 2006)

Ich seh wir verstehn uns  

Also meine Kette fährt sich wie am ersten Tag ! Sie hat bis jetzt noch kein Spiel und alle Schaltvorgänge sind sauber wie eh und je.

Ich reinige sie sehr akribisch und öle sie vor und nach jeder fahrt mit Balistol.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (2. August 2006)

und was soll ich als gegenstück nehmen, um die schraube mit dem gummihammer rauszutreiben? geht da auch die obere - ausgebaute - schraube? oder dreh ich am unteren dämpferstück die gegenschraube nur wenig raus und nutz die als ansatz? also dass die gegenschraube nur ganz wenig rausgedreht ist.


----------



## Christian_74 (2. August 2006)

Dann gehst du das Risiko ein, das Gewinde kaputt zu machen.


----------



## unchained (2. August 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> und was soll ich als gegenstück nehmen, um die schraube mit dem gummihammer rauszutreiben? geht da auch die obere - ausgebaute - schraube? oder dreh ich am unteren dämpferstück die gegenschraube nur wenig raus und nutz die als ansatz? also dass die gegenschraube nur ganz wenig rausgedreht ist.




Wenn du die Schraube rausdrehst und dann wieder auf die andere setzt "verkloppst" du das gewinde beider schrauben....


Also is nix. DU musst einen xbeliebigen Gegenstand nehmen und diesen an die sich verkantete Schraube setzten. und nun vorsichtig diese mit einem Guimmihammer heraustreiben. Du setzt den gegenstand am Schraubenansatz an, nicht am Schraubenkopf 


Es bleibt da aber noch eine andere Möglichkeiit

Und zwar kannst du, wenn beide Schrauben noch verschraubt sind, also du von der Ausgangsituation ausgehst, diese leicht lockern und versuchen auf horizontaler Ebene zu bewegen. 

Es kann nicht sein das du " zu blöd " bist die Schruabe herauszunehmen und den Dämpfer zu Demontieren. 

Das is ne Sache von 20 sekunden . Bei mir ging es ziemlich zügig. 

du musst nur ein paar Faktoren berücktsichtigen:

- Den Hinterbau in Bewegung halten, damit du kein Problem mit dem verkanten der Schrauben mehr hast.

- Die beiden Schrauben lockern und versuchen hin und her zu bewegen

- Die beiden Schrauben nun spielerisch einfach herausdrehen und aufpassen, dass der Dämpfer nirgends dranschlägt oder sonst ein Problem mit dem Hinterbau / Dämpfer auftritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (2. August 2006)

DAS SCHEISS DING IST RAUS

danke unchained! ich wünscht, es gäb mehr leute wie dich.

hab ne 5,5er 6kantnuss geholt, gegenüber aufgesetzt und mit leichten, schnell schlägen aus dem gummihammer das ding losgeruckelt. irgendwann wars dann raus. 

ich guck mir jetzt die sache mal genau an.


---

so, wie ich dachte. im inneren der unteren buchse ist schraubensicherung. kein wunder, dass das teil nicht raus kam.

muss der dreck da sein?


----------



## dubbel (2. August 2006)

welcher dreck?

meinst du evtl. die beschichtung, die genau das gegenteil von schraubensicherung bewirken soll?


----------



## onkel_willi (2. August 2006)

@ALPHA-CENTAURI
Der FiSi [email protected] - mit Liebe zum Biken

sorry, schon mal was von bandbreite gehört? 1454x1224 pixel bild könnte man auch erst mal mit nem thumb einbauen.... knowledge dazu sollte ja vorhanden sein - bei der ausbildung.

grüsse

onkel k


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. August 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> so, wie ich dachte. im inneren der unteren buchse ist schraubensicherung. kein wunder, dass das teil nicht raus kam.
> muss der dreck da sein?


Der "Dreck" wie du es nennst muss da sein. Wie schon oben geschrieben habe ich schon Dämpfer laut Anleitung (ja, da schaut man rein) verbaut und da steht der Schraubensicherungslack drin.

Und ja, es hat einen Grund, nämlich das du deinen Dämpfer nicht mal aus versehen wärend der Fahrt losruckelst und dann die Schraube bricht (auf Scherung) und du schön auf die Fresse fliegst.

Immer erstmal meckern. Wenn man keinen Ahnung hat, einfach mal ...


----------



## MasterAss (2. August 2006)

Alle Leute die unqualifizierte Kommentare abgeben möchten (ich auch) und damit andere Leute gerne provozieren (ich nicht) und sich nicht zur Sache äußern, sollten doch einfach mal überlegen ob sie einfach nur mal ihr Gehirn einschalten sollten und einfach mal die F***** halten sollten.
Ist nur so´n Tipp, denn der vorletzte Kommentar vor mir trägt mal wieder nicht dazu bei, die gereizte Stimmung zu besänftigen, denn er ist:
-unpassend
-beleidigend
-unnötig &
-nicht zum Thema.


----------



## unchained (2. August 2006)

@ Alpha 

Kein Problem. Dafür is man ja da  

Noch viel Erfolg mit dem Versand und dem langen Warten ...(


----------



## Boombe (2. August 2006)

she ich das richtig, dass man laut manual alle 20h den dämpfer ausbauen und die lager fetten sollte? macht das irgendeine sau?


----------



## unchained (2. August 2006)

Das sind wie gesagt nur Richtlinien. Ich warte mein Rad schon sehr oft.

Aber den Dämpfer nehm ich nicht los. Hab ich bis jetzt auch nur einmal, also ich das Rad versandfertig gemacht habe. Es sollte ja sauber nach Koblenz gehen...


Zum Thema alle 20h fetten.... Das kannst du machen. es ist aber auch nicht tragisch wenn dus nur 4 mal im Jahr tust. Sag ich jetzt mal...


Oder schmeißt du alle 2 Jahre deine Carbonteile weg, nur weil sie im Durchschnitt nach 2 Jahren gewechselt gehören wegen Rissen und solchen Dingen?


Jawohl nicht ......


----------



## Deleted 39826 (2. August 2006)

So, also nochmal langsam:

Bild oben: Da war zwischen Schraube UND BUCHSE der sicherungsmüll. kein wunder, dass das nicht rauskommt. das ist sicher nichts mit"scherung". und dieser dreck war auch nur am unteren dämpferende, am oberen dämpferende war kein sicherungsdreck zwischen schraube und buchse.


UNTEN war zwischen den gewinden sicherungskram - ist ja auch ok. 

wars so schwer?








die frage stellt sich jetzt auch:

wieviel nm drehmoment müssen die festgezogen werden? welcher sicherungslack brauch ich für später? und was löst effektiv den alten sicherungslack, der noch in der buchse klebt?


----------



## dubbel (3. August 2006)

ist "dreck", "sicherungsmüll" und "sicherungslack" das gleiche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (3. August 2006)

Lustig, du hast ja auch die Buchse mit rausgeschlagen. Die gehört normalerweise ganz fest mit dem Dämpferauge verpresst und darf sich nicht bewegen.


----------



## unchained (3. August 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Lustig, du hast ja auch die Buchse mit rausgeschlagen. Die gehört normalerweise ganz fest mit dem Dämpferauge verpresst und darf sich nicht bewegen.




Da hab ich ebn auch dran gedacht. irgendwie passt da was nicht. 

EIgentlich laufen die Schrauben / Bolzen doch frei beweglich in diesen Buchsen ?!


----------



## braintrust (3. August 2006)

is der dämpfer damit nun endgültig kaputt?


----------



## Trailsucker (3. August 2006)

nunja von frei beweglich würde ich nicht reden. schraub ma eine schraube auf und dreh dann ma den dämpfer. frei is was anderes


----------



## Deleted 39826 (3. August 2006)

beide buchsen, der untere etwas schwerer, waren mit leichtigkeit aus den führungen des dämpfers zu drücken.


----------



## DaMudda (3. August 2006)

Mal ne Frage an die Canyon-Posse:

Wieviele von euch hatten/haben den Probleme mit Ihren Federteilen(Dämpfer/Gabel(Welche?)) ?? 

Wäre ja mal interessant...

Im Übrigen : Bandbreite hat man!!!


----------



## unchained (3. August 2006)

dann kannst du sie ja auch wieder mit leichtigkeit einsetzten !


----------



## unchained (3. August 2006)

ICH hatte probleme mit meinem Dämpfer und der Gabel

Beide 2 mal eingeschickt !


----------



## DaMudda (3. August 2006)

Ach du Kacke...hoffe das ist die Ausnahme?! 
Sonst ist man besser mit einem Bike vom Händler um die Ecke bedient...Porto zahlt Empfänger??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. August 2006)

Porto zahlt Canyon bei nem Garantiefall.


----------



## unchained (3. August 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:
			
		

> Ach du Kacke...hoffe das ist die Ausnahme?!
> Sonst ist man besser mit einem Bike vom Händler um die Ecke bedient...Porto zahlt Empfänger??




Das ist kwatscht !  Ein Defekt kann dir am Händlerbike genausogut vorkommen!


----------



## DaMudda (3. August 2006)

Klarstens - aber wie schon anderswo festgestellt wurde gibt es beim Händler um die Ecke evtl. irgendwelche Leihteile? Außerdem nervt das Hin- und Hergeschicke dann schon wenn ständig was dran ist...
Und woher weiß ich vorher was ein Garantiefall ist und was nicht...hab da schon so meine Erfahrungen gemacht!!
Leider ist Canyon das geilste was man derzeit auf dem Markt finden kann...hoffe dieser Eindruck bestätigt sich wenn ich dann auch eins habe?!?!


----------



## unchained (3. August 2006)

Das passt schon. BEstell dir eins und hab deinen spaß

es is wirklich so, dass canyon in meinem fall da nichts für kann. Außerdem geben sie auf leihdämpfer raus !


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. August 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage an die Canyon-Posse:
> 
> Wieviele von euch hatten/haben den Probleme mit Ihren Federteilen(Dämpfer/Gabel(Welche?)) ??
> 
> ...


Du wirst wohl nicht glauben, dass an Canyon-Bikes mehr Probleme mit Fremdteilen auftreten als bei anderen Marken?


----------



## unchained (3. August 2006)

ganz genau !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 33425 (3. August 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> So, also nochmal langsam:
> 
> Bild oben: Da war zwischen Schraube UND BUCHSE der sicherungsmüll. kein wunder, dass das nicht rauskommt. das ist sicher nichts mit"scherung". und dieser dreck war auch nur am unteren dämpferende, am oberen dämpferende war kein sicherungsdreck zwischen schraube und buchse.
> 
> ...




Mach auf alle Teile die sich bewegen ein etwas Fett. Die Schrauben (müssten M6 Schrauben sein, oder?) mit 6-8 Nm anziehen. Die Schraubensicherung kannste weg lassen. Ich fahre schon seit Jahren ohne das Zeug und ich habe noch keine Schraube verloren. Nach ca. 50 km die schrauben nochmals prüfen und gut ist. Die Gewinde in den Bolzen brauchst Du nicht sauber zu machen, das alte Zeug klebt sowieso nicht mehr.
So wie es aussieht sind da Gleitlagerbuchsen eingebaut, die solltest Du sowieso von Zeit zu Zeit säubern und neu fetten.


----------



## unchained (3. August 2006)

Mehr kann ich da auch nicht hinzufügen


----------



## Deleted 39826 (3. August 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:
			
		

> Ach du Kacke...hoffe das ist die Ausnahme?!
> Sonst ist man besser mit einem Bike vom Händler um die Ecke bedient...Porto zahlt Empfänger??



ne, nicht wirklich die ausnahme. hier im forum haben einige probleme mit dem dämpfer. die ratternde juicy hat auch einigen kopfzerbrechen bereitet und wird auch noch demnächst eingeschickt.

wenigstens das porto wird übernommen.



> Das ist kwatscht ! Ein Defekt kann dir am Händlerbike genausogut vorkommen!



dafür klopft dann aber der händler den dämpfer samt schraubensicherungslack raus, oder sollenw ir es besser buchsen-sicherungslack nennen?

und beim händler vor ort hät ich auch lieber was geholt. nur gabs da vergleichbares nur ein canyon ams pro im umkreis von 60 km fahrt. 





danke für die nm angabe!

geht das fett? ist hochfest, saut nicht ein.


----------



## cos75 (3. August 2006)

Die Gleitbuchsen soll man aber nicht fetten. Die Nm sind falsch.


----------



## unchained (3. August 2006)

nimm stinknormales fett. das langt !  Ich habe Kugellager fett verwendet. Kein Problem. Das verwende ich für alles. Schaltungsröllchen.... etc

Die Gleitbuchsen habe ich auch nicht gefettet, nur die Gewinde der Schrauebn, da sie schwer liefen ....

Mensch alpha, pack die Buchsen zusammen und verschick den Dämpfer, sonst wird das dieses jahr nix mehr


----------



## Deleted 39826 (3. August 2006)

dämpfer ist heut morgen verschickt.

ich mein nur. das fett hab ich selbst mal geholt und hier liegen. ich finds echt gut, besonders weils extrem zäh ist. 

wieviel nm sollen es dann sonst sein? weniger als 6 sicher nicht.

und warum soll man die nicht fetten?


----------



## Boombe (3. August 2006)

ich trau mich ja schon fast nich mehr zu fragen, aber muss ich den dämpfer zum fetten ausbauen?- ich muss ja irgendwie an die lager kommen. steht da nich was von "dämpfer von fachpersonal montieren lassen..."- das schließt das doch mit ein, oder? hat jeder von euch n drehmoment schlüssel?


----------



## unchained (4. August 2006)

Es ist Kinderleicht diesen Dämpfer auszubauen, da du ja nur 2 Schrauben lösen musst. 

Damit der Dämpfer mittig im Rahmen sitzt und arbeitet hat er ja auf jeder Seite eine Buchs, oben und unten. 

ich vermute das man diese Buchsen fetten sollte da sie ja bewegt werden, wenn der Dämpfer bewegt wird.

Ich habe einen Drehmomentschlussel zu hause. Er kostet allerdings 190 euro. Nicht allzu billig  aber für solche arbeiten absolut top. 

Ich habe bei meinem älteren Bike schonmal ne Schraube abgerissen, da ich keinen DMS verwendet hatte.... Ich hatte glück das ich den Teil der Schraueb, der noch herausragte, mit einer Combizange herausdrehen konnte.

Es ist schon sinnvoll, allerdings wenn du es regelmäßig mahcts und mit genug feingefühl an die sache rangehst kannst du es auch ohne machen..... 

Du musst den Dämpfer nicht unbedingt ausbauen. Du kannst erst die oberer Lagerung des Dämpfers lösen und diese Fetten und dann die untere lösen und fetten, nachdem du die obere wieder montiert hast. 

Meienr Meinung sollte es da Keine Komplikationenn geben... Was habt ihr alle?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. August 2006)

Allerdings solltest du es schaffen das ganze so zu fetten (bzw eben nicht fetten), das die Teflon Gleitscheiben (links und rechts jeweils eine dunkle Scheibe neben den Buchsen) nicht fettig werden da diese sonst vom (durch das Fett festgehaltenen) Schmutz kaputt gehen


----------



## unchained (4. August 2006)

Ganz genau. Teflon ist von seiner Art her so das es keine Schmierung benötigt, da es selbst eine so harte öberfläche besitzt und von daher kein verschleiß zu befürchten ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thaddäus (4. August 2006)

sry dass des net wirklich zum thema passt - aber welche drehmomentschlüssel benutzt ihr denn? wo habt ihr die her (wenn möglich bitte auch link)? und was is der einsatzbereich (nm)?
ich hab nämlich nix gscheites gefunden - optimal wär der einsatzbereich von möglichst klein (muss nicht <1nm sein) bis mind. 45nm. thx


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. August 2006)

unchained schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe einen Drehmomentschlussel zu hause. Er kostet allerdings 190 euro. Nicht allzu billig  aber für solche arbeiten absolut top.


Krawuzi, also um das Geld kann ich viele Schrauben abdrehen...


----------



## Didi123 (4. August 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> ne, nicht wirklich die ausnahme. hier im forum haben einige probleme mit dem dämpfer...


Von denjenigen, bei denen alles funktioniert, hörst Du hier auch nichts (kaum was).


			
				ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> ...dafür klopft dann aber der händler den dämpfer samt schraubensicherungslack raus, oder sollenw ir es besser buchsen-sicherungslack nennen?...


Hättest doch auch das ganze Rad einschicken können, dann hätte der Monteur den Dämpfer ausgebaut, nicht?


			
				ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> ...canyon ams pro...


 Ein Sondermodell?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. August 2006)

ThaddÃ¤us schrieb:
			
		

> sry dass des net wirklich zum thema passt - aber welche drehmomentschlÃ¼ssel benutzt ihr denn? wo habt ihr die her (wenn mÃ¶glich bitte auch link)? und was is der einsatzbereich (nm)?
> ich hab nÃ¤mlich nix gscheites gefunden - optimal wÃ¤r der einsatzbereich von mÃ¶glichst klein (muss nicht <1nm sein) bis mind. 45nm. thx


So nen grossen Bereich kriegst du nur fÃ¼r sehr viel Geld.

Der Syntace (umgelabelter und anders geprÃ¼fter WÃ¼rth) geht von 2-20Nm. Der WÃ¼rth von 4-20Nm.

Die Dinger sind bis auf das die Skala die beim Syntace bis 2Nm runter geht baugleich.

Der WÃ¼rth wird in einer hÃ¶heren Genauigkeitsstufe getestet und erreicht diese halt nicht bis 2Nm runter, sondern nur bis 4Nm.

Kannst aber trotzdem die Skala selber verlÃ¤ngern und hast dann ein "Selbstbau-Syntace".

Das WÃ¼rth Teil gibts bei Bike-Diskount fÃ¼r 80â¬ (am Angebotstag billiger!). Syntace kostet 100â¬.

Nen SchlÃ¼ssel fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 20Nm brauchts am Rad nicht wirklich, aber da gibts genÃ¼gend und auch gÃ¼nstige (<40â¬) Auswahl.


----------



## unchained (4. August 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Krawuzi, also um das Geld kann ich viele Schrauben abdrehen...




Es geht ja nich ums Schrauebnabdrehen. Wenn du ne Schraube überdrehst geht evtl auch mehr als nur ne Schraube zu Bruch, Vielleicht die Bremssattelaufnahme der Gabel,.....etc. 

Naja der Schlüssel war ein mitbringsel einer Messe und ich find ihn super. der geht bis 50 nm. 

Und es ist ja auch ne einmalige Anschaffung 

Aber mittlerweile benutze ich ihn nur noch für heikle Sachen, wo es wirklich drauf ankommt im richtigen NM bereich zu landen. Weil ne 2. chance gibt es an solchen stellen nicht  Wie Hinterbauten etc......


Mittlerweile kannst du nach nen paar jahren Gebrauch von DMS die schrauben auch mit der hand wohl dosiert anziehen.


----------



## Thaddäus (4. August 2006)

naja so weit ich etz auswendig weiss gibt syntace an dass der schlüssel (syntace torque tool) von 1nm-20nm geht (bloß um es mal erwähnt zu haben)- da is dann aber wieder die sache dass zb so weit ich weiss des xt innenlager mit 30nm festgezogen werden soll. klar is - und da habt ihr meiner meinung nach auch recht is dass desto breiter der einsatzbereich is der preis in die höhe steigt bzw es schwer is nen schlüssel zu bauen der für nen großen einsatzbereich und gleichzeitis genau is und ebenfalls dass man sowas mit a bissl übung auch ohne dms abschätzen kann. des problem is halt - wenn ich mir des syntace torque tool kauf (des aaangeblich auch formel1-teams benutzen) hab ich für den bereich 20nm-40nm immer noch ka werkzeug (in der garage liegt a mannesmann dms mit 40nm-210nm). zur zeit vermess ich mein werkzeug nämlich immer und rechne dann die kraft aus mit der ich draufdrücken muss - wobei ich die kraft mit der ich drück auch schätzen muss 
trotzdem nochmal danke für eure antworten
des teil is ja mal wirklich hardcore
http://cgi.ebay.de/Park-Tool-Drehmo...4QQihZ017QQcategoryZ85151QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Deleted 33425 (4. August 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gleitbuchsen soll man aber nicht fetten. Die Nm sind falsch.



zu 1) Wer sagt das??? 

zu 2) wenn falsch, welche sind dann richtig????


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. August 2006)

Ich hab ne ganz einfache Zugfederwaage mit ner Skala von 1-22kg. Alles was da nicht drin ist gleiche ich mit verschieden langen Hebeln aus. Normal benutze ich nen 10cm langen Schlüssel, dann sind die kg die ich ziehe auch das Drehmoment das wirkt. Bisher ist mir keine Schraube abgerissen oder ein Gewinde ausgerissen oder sonst irgendwas.

2) 10-12Nm


----------



## Deleted 39826 (4. August 2006)

ich geb lieber das geld fürn drehmo aus, statt die gwinde zu überdrehen. 

30 nm ist egal. das kannst du auch mit der hand festbollern. mit den üblichen 20/25nm 1/4" ist schon schwer die 20/25 nm per hand anzuziehen, da muss ma nschon kräftig stemmen.

http://www.louis.de/ - nach drehmo suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. August 2006)

Viel Spass mit dem 3/8" Ansatz an dem 6-30Nm (geht eh nicht weit genug runter) Teil. Übliche Nussenkästen haben 1/4" Anschluss. Also schön mit nem Adapter frickeln.

Oder: Wer billig kauft, der zweimal kauft.


----------



## braintrust (4. August 2006)

hab vor mir den syntace dms zu kaufen, sollte ich da den bitsatz (+26â¬) gleich mitnehmen oder kann ich da auch meine alten vom akkuschrauber usw nehmen?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. August 2006)

Alle 1/4" Bits passen. Kannst auch nen Rätschenkasten kaufen mit 1/4" Zeugs drin. Aber nicht die billigsten Bits bitte. Die machen mehr kaputt als auf und zu.

Der Syntace ist nur 20 teurer als der Würth. Warum man den Würth nehmen kann, siehe weiter oben von mir.


----------



## Thaddäus (5. August 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spass mit dem 3/8" Ansatz an dem 6-30Nm (geht eh nicht weit genug runter) Teil. Übliche Nussenkästen haben 1/4" Anschluss. Also schön mit nem Adapter frickeln.



auf was bezieht sich denn die aussage?? 
also falls du von dem parktool dms redest den ich da oben neigestellt hab - der geht doch von 0-70nm. die sache mit dem adapter is mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal ma muss halt nur a bissl mehr aufpassen dass einem der bit net abrutscht aber mit a bissl am druck mitm daumen drauf kriegtma des sicher unter kontrolle. was halt fraglich is (ich hab scho um ne nahaufnahme von der skala gebeten) obma mit dem dms auch kleine drehmomente wie zb 2,4nm genau eintsllen/ablesen kann. neu kostet des teil übrigens so 50-60. bin mir halt auch net sicher ob ich mitbieten soll schließlich is des teil gebraucht und ma weissn net wie der typ des teil behandelt hat - vll isses ja scho verbogen und dann passt natürlich alles nimmer 
wenn dann kauf ich mir des teil denkich neu - hab bei google scho nen deutschen shop gfunden


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. August 2006)

Thaddäus schrieb:
			
		

> auf was bezieht sich denn die aussage?


Auf den Post von Alpha wegen des DMS bei Louis.

Ob du mit Adapter rumfrickeln willst musst du selber wissen. Der zusätzliche Abstand und die Wackelei wird irgendwann mal dazu führen das du abrutschst.

Die "klassischen" DMS ohne automatische Auslösung sind vor allem eins: UNGENAU und UNPRACKTISCH.

Beim Würth/Syntace sind es +/-4% mit Automatikauslösung und die stimmen auch.

Bei den Teilen ohne automatische Auslösung mit klassischer Skala kommt noch das Ableseproblem wärend des Anziehens und das Parallaxenproblem wärend des Ablesens dazu.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. August 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spass mit dem 3/8" Ansatz an dem 6-30Nm (geht eh nicht weit genug runter) Teil. Übliche Nussenkästen haben 1/4" Anschluss. Also schön mit nem Adapter frickeln.
> 
> Oder: Wer billig kauft, der zweimal kauft.



ich mein den 1/4 fü 20 euro. das ding ist allemal besser als die schwachsinnigen "ich zieh mit gefühl"-kommentare an. und selbst wenn das teil was es nicht tut, 10% mehr nm anzieht, ist es immer noch besser als diese spacko-kommentar-user, die gar keinen benutzen. den die drehen mal mindestens 50% drüber oder drunter. idr. haben die hersteller auf von bis nm angaben. 

vom onkel hab ich hier noch gedore und hazet rumliegen. jedoch für KFZ bereich und ab 50 nm aufwärts. der brauchs aber auch täglich, was ich beim dreh-mo nicht ist.

fakt ist einfach: braucht man die genauigkeit, z.B. bei carbon, will man den komfort von automatik, die möglichkeit das ding neu-eichen zu lassen, dann zahlt man eben. 

muss jeder selbst wissen, was er kauft, preislich ists ne alternative. qualitativ aber auch ne andere liga. 

adapter auf 3/8 hab ich auch. hatte meine MZ-schrauben gebraucht.

aber ich stimme yo zu. lieber einen 1/4 holen und die größeren sachen mit 3/8 oder 1/3 adapter als einen 3/8 und dann mit 1/4 reduzierer arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thaddäus (5. August 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Ob du mit Adapter rumfrickeln willst musst du selber wissen. Der zusätzliche Abstand und die Wackelei wird irgendwann mal dazu führen das du abrutschst.
> 
> Die "klassischen" DMS ohne automatische Auslösung sind vor allem eins: UNGENAU und UNPRACKTISCH.
> 
> ...


naja zu der sache mit dem abrutschen hab ich ja scho geschrieben dassma des sicher in den griff bekommt wenn man mit der anderen hand noch einfach die schraube und des werkzeug zusammendrückt. und über die andere sache mit der ablesbarkeit während ma die schraube festzieht hab ich auch nochmal nachgedacht und bin zu dem entschluss gekommen dass ich mir einfach den syntace kauf und ruhe is. schließlich is des ablesen wärend ma die schraube dreht in den meisten fällen beinahe unmöglich und wennma se net bewegt und "biegt" dann den dms auf des gewünschte drehmoment ohne dass sich die schraube bewegt is die schraube nämlich aufgrund der haftreibung net fest genug.




			
				ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> ich mein den 1/4 fü 20 euro. das ding ist allemal besser als die schwachsinnigen "ich zieh mit gefühl"-kommentare an. und selbst wenn das teil was es nicht tut, 10% mehr nm anzieht, ist es immer noch besser als diese spacko-kommentar-user, die gar keinen benutzen. den die drehen mal mindestens 50% drüber oder drunter. idr. haben die hersteller auf von bis nm angaben.


na etz tu mal langsam - ich will doch schwer hoffen dassma hier auch ohne beleidigungen auskommen
ausserdem seh ich des vollkommen genauso dass es einfach net erstrebenswert is sein material zu schrotten weil ma net des passende werkzeug/nötige gefühl für die mechanik hat.


----------



## braintrust (5. August 2006)

der park tool 0-70 kostet neu 50-60â¬?


----------



## JumpingJack (5. August 2006)

Was ihr braucht findet ihr hier:

http://www.svh24.de/werkzeug/advanced_search_result.php/keywords/Drehmoment/sort/4a/page/4#xy

Heftig teuer, aber garantiert genau! Für Carbonteile und extrem empfindliche Sachen. Ach so die billigen taugen nicht, weil nicht geeicht etc.

Gruß


----------



## Boombe (6. August 2006)

lol, ich bitte dich, das kann doch nich die lösung sein. wie alpha schon sagte, is wohl ein billiger DMS besser als keiner. 408.... da würde auch der alte Isaac den Kopp schütteln.


----------



## Thaddäus (6. August 2006)

braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> der park tool 0-70 kostet neu 50-60?



http://www.fabial.de/shop?00000000000000110071f54b000000025cddda96
da gehst du rechts bei topmarken auf park tool, dann 2mal auf nächste artikel, dann isses der 3. von unten. versand nach D kostet soweit ich weiss 5 



			
				JumpingJack schrieb:
			
		

> Was ihr braucht findet ihr hier:
> 
> http://www.svh24.de/werkzeug/advance...t/4a/page/4#xy
> 
> Heftig teuer, aber garantiert genau!



ja der wär für meinen einsatzbereich optimal bloß des isses mir dann auch wieder net wert. da kauf ich mir eher den syntace von 1-20nm und dann noch einen der den einsatzbereich 20-40nm abdeckt. selbst da spar ich wahrscheinlich noch 200 ein.


----------



## JumpingJack (6. August 2006)

Hallo,

war auch nicht ernst gemeint der Vorschlag  . Wollte nur mal zeigen wo es kostenmäßig keine Grenzen gibt. Ach so, für meinen Drehmoment hab ich gar nichts bezahlt, habe ihn mir zum Geburtstag schenken lassen und weil ich keine Überraschungen liebe auch gleich selbst ausgesucht. 

Gruß
JumpingJack


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (6. August 2006)

SAg mal in der Zeit die der Tread hier annimmt, schnitz ich mir ja nen Dämpfer selber


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. August 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> schwachsinnigen "ich zieh mit gefühl"-kommentare an.
> [...]
> als diese spacko-kommentar-user, die gar keinen benutzen.


Danke.


----------



## cos75 (6. August 2006)

Hauptsache Spaß schrieb:
			
		

> SAg mal in der Zeit die der Tread hier annimmt, schnitz ich mir ja nen Dämpfer selber


Hier ist es auch noch nie wirklich um den Dämpfer gegangen. Der Dämpfer ist nicht das Problem, aber der Besitzer


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. August 2006)

Naja, muss den Alpha mal in Schutz nehmen.

Wenn er nicht mit dem Schraubenzieher in der Dichtung rumgestochert hat. Kann er wohl nix dafür.

Selbst ohne Pflege darf das Ding nach 600km nicht dir Grätsche machen.

Hat wohl ein Montagsmodell erwischt. Ist ja bekannt das Fox seit zwei Jahren nicht unbedingt top Qualität liefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (6. August 2006)

In dem Fall eher RS. 

Dann produzieren die ja nur noch Montags  

Habe schon von mehreren Gehört dass ihre Pearls frühzeitig den Geist aufgegeben haben.....

aber naja kommt überall mal vor sowas....


----------



## Hupert (6. August 2006)

Hauptsache Spaß schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal in der Zeit die der Tread hier annimmt, schnitz ich mir ja nen Dämpfer selber



Haha... ich hab nen Deja Vu 



			
				Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> @Alpha
> In der Zeit die du verschwendest hast hier Wind zu machen, hättest du dein gesamtes Bike nach Koblenz tragen und dort einen von Hand in Stein gemeiselten Reparaturauftrag abgeben können. Nur so mal am Rande...




Aber er merkt´s einfach trotzdem nicht...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. August 2006)

hupert, geh kacken.


----------



## Hupert (6. August 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> hupert, geh kacken.


nö.... ich mach mich doch gerade erst warm.


----------



## unchained (6. August 2006)

jetzt geht das heir auch schon los... mädels beruhigt euch mal !


----------



## Thaddäus (7. August 2006)

@ alpha:
ja wie schauts etz eigentlich aus? verschickt isser ja irgendwas von canyon ghört? hamse scho nen termin gschrieben? bzw. hast du schon/kriegst du einen leihdämpfer?


----------



## ToM04 (9. August 2006)

hi,
ich hab heut meine dämpfer gerade noch vor dem morgigen urlaub am gardasee erhalten. mal schaun wie lange er diesmal hält.

ToM


----------



## Deleted 39826 (9. August 2006)

Thaddäus schrieb:
			
		

> @ alpha:
> ja wie schauts etz eigentlich aus? verschickt isser ja irgendwas von canyon ghört? hamse scho nen termin gschrieben? bzw. hast du schon/kriegst du einen leihdämpfer?



leihdämpfer hab ich noch nicht gefragt. gestern nachgefragt ob das ding eingegangen ist. ist wohl am 04.0. schon eingegangen. 

termin nennen sie nicht. nerven tut es dennoch. was weis ich wie lang das da dauert.


----------



## braintrust (10. August 2006)

wenn die den einschicken, werden die halt auch warten müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichkind (10. August 2006)

Mein Pearl leckt auch!

Anruf bei Canyon, Problem geschildert, zwei Tage später waren Leihdämpfer (Stahlfeder, aber hauptsache ich kann fahren) und Freeway-Aufkleber da.
Wenn der Dämpfer nun in den versprochenen zwei Wochen wieder da ist, kann ich nur sagen:
Guter Service, das geht bei "örtlichen" auch nicht besser!

Gruß Deichkind


----------



## Thaddäus (10. August 2006)

passt der ersatzdämpfer eigentlich auch einigermaßen von der länge/hub? schließlich is ja auch irgendwie blöd mit ner anderen geometrie rumfahrn (kürzeren federweg kamma ja noch wegstecken)


----------



## Deichkind (10. August 2006)

Einbaumaß ist wie beim Pearl 190 mm. Geometrie ändert sich also nicht. 
Aber man lernt das Motion-Control schätzen!


----------



## Thaddäus (10. August 2006)

naja also des mit der geometrie is ja prima und des mitm motion control is ja zum glück kein dauerhafter zustand


----------



## Tema (13. August 2006)

I have had oil leaking a few times from my Pearl and it looks just the same as in the pictures posted earlier in this thread. I also have noticed that the suspension isn't smooth anymore as I can feel some kind of click when the shock compresses. I think it's caused by the shock itself, not the bushings etc.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. August 2006)

Well, in my case, the oil was leaking, when I was just sitting on the bike and compressing the shock. You should return it to canyon, if you can. I would not assume, that the problem will go away just by itself. Seems, those Pearl are just garbage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (13. August 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Seems, those Pearl are just garbage.


...Like your Post Dude.

Nen guter Bekannter fährt den in seinem 9. Fully (DH-Schleuder) und hatte schon so ziemlich alles unterm Arsch was auch nur entfernt mit Dämpfung zu tun hatte. Er ist nach wie vor vom Pearl begeistert, weiß sich jedoch auch selbst zu helfen wenn was nicht stimmt. Soll heißen, der zerlegt so nen Ding mit geschlossenen Augen wie mir berichtet wurde. Das der Pearl (genau wie der MC) gerade bei kurzhubigen Stößen (...was ja vor allem im Plattformbetrieb der Fall ist) nach ner Weile anfängt zu "klackern" ist auch völlig normal (und bei genauerer Betrachtung nachvollziehbar) wie mir versichert wurde.


----------



## unchained (13. August 2006)

Ist das eigentich auch normal das die Talas knacken?! 

Meine ist nach der 2. Reparatur ( einschicken) schonwieder am klackern..... 

Welche Geräsuche vernehmt ihr bei eurer Talas, außer leises Zischen`?!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. August 2006)

Garnix. Nur das Zischen beim Ausfedern.


----------



## unchained (13. August 2006)

na klasse.....  dann darf ich morgen wieder bei canyon anrufen... aber dieses mal werde ich mein bike hierbehalten und nur die gabel dort hinsenden und um einen neue bitten.

Es ist ja mittlerweile das 3. mal, dass die Gabel defekt ist.!!!!!!!!!

Mir reichts so langsam !


----------



## Hupert (13. August 2006)

Knackt oder klackert die? Wenns eher ein klackern ist und du keine Funktionsbeeinträchtigung hast, isses wahrscheinlich nur nen Trägheitsventil oder sowas... ihr macht euch alle viel zu verrückt hier!


----------



## unchained (13. August 2006)

Sie klackert beim Einfedern und Knackt / Knarzt beim Nosewheelie.....


----------



## Hupert (13. August 2006)

unchained schrieb:
			
		

> Sie klackert beim Einfedern und Knackt / Knarzt beim Nosewheelie.....


Das klackern beim einfedern (ich denke das ist vor allem bei kurzen Stößen so) ist normal. Das Knarzen kann ich nicht beurteilen, da nicht gehört...


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. August 2006)

unchained schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das eigentich auch normal das die Talas knacken?!
> 
> Meine ist nach der 2. Reparatur ( einschicken) schonwieder am klackern.....
> 
> Welche Geräsuche vernehmt ihr bei eurer Talas, außer leises Zischen`?!


Hin und wieder knarzt sie ein bisschen,
das ignoriere ich allerdings gänzlich, und gut is...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. August 2006)

Das Knacken/Knarzen beim Nosewheelie könnte auch ein defekter Steuersatz sein. Hatte ein Bike-Kollege erst letztens an seinem Spezi Epic. Neuer Steuersatz und ruhe war. 
Wird wohl nicht beim Gabelschicken bleiben.


----------



## Hupert (14. August 2006)

Es würde wahrscheinlich ein ganzes Forum füllen, wenn man mal alle Ursachen auflisten würde aus denen ein knarzen am Bike resultieren kann. Ist eigentlich auch bei uns im Laden so der Kunden-Angstspruch... "...ich hab da so ein Knarzen, könnt ihr da mal nach gucken?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (14. August 2006)

Du könntest ein ganzes FOrum füllen mit kommentaren, die keiner hören will.

Wie wärs mit sinnigen tipps statt spam?


----------



## Hupert (14. August 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> spam?



...das überlass ich mal dir mit der Spammerei.

Nützlicher Tip??? Bike komplett zerlegen säubern und in nem Reinraum unter Zuhilfenahme von viel Fett, Öl in sämtlichen Viskositätsstufen und Loctite wieder zusammenbauen.


----------



## Wuudi (14. August 2006)

Wollt ihr den besten Tipp gegen Knarzen ?





...ignorieren


----------



## Hupert (14. August 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt ihr den besten Tipp gegen Knarzen ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mittlerweile auch meine Rede... oder mehr im Gelände fahren. Dann hört man´s meist sowieso net mehr!


----------



## Trailsucker (14. August 2006)

ich hätte ein anderes phänomen dass ihr zerreden könnt. beim einfedern meiner talas hört man immer ein hohes pfeifen. was ist das??


----------



## thto (15. August 2006)

Trailsucker schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte ein anderes phänomen dass ihr zerreden könnt. beim einfedern meiner talas hört man immer ein hohes pfeifen. was ist das??



da habe ich mich auch mal wirklich sehr erschreckt, hatte bergauf gabel blockiert und dann vergessen wieder zu öffnen aber das treshold ventil hat gut gearbeitet und den lockout geöffnet, das habe ich aber nur durch ein ungewöhnliches pfeifähnliches geräusch gecheckt....


----------



## Trailsucker (15. August 2006)

tja glück gehabt. ich habe aber kein lockout drin!?


----------



## unchained (15. August 2006)

nicht direkt oder? 

du kannst6 die gabel so weit so hart dämpfen, dass das fast wie ein lock out wirkt.... denk ich mal 

Losbrechmoment?


----------



## Thaddäus (22. August 2006)

frage @ irgendjemand:
beim es/esx is ja (wenn ich den dämpfer ausbauen will) auf der einen seite vom dämpfer ne 5mm inbus schraube - wenn ich auf der anderen seite allerdings nen 3 mm inbus reinsteck wackelt der so stark dass ich garnet dran denken will mit dem die schraube zu lösen - a 4mm inbus is aber zu groß. es war kein guter 3mm inbus - kann also sein dasses daran liegt. aber mit welchem werkzeug habt ihr denn die schraube gelöst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. August 2006)

Thaddäus schrieb:
			
		

> @ alpha:
> ja wie schauts etz eigentlich aus? verschickt isser ja irgendwas von canyon ghört? hamse scho nen termin gschrieben? bzw. hast du schon/kriegst du einen leihdämpfer?



So. IIRC ist das Ding am 05.08 weggeschickt worden. Eingangsbestätigung gabs keine per Email. Auf anruf wurde mir gesagt, dass an RS gechickt worden ist (also ne lokale vertretung)

Ich hab 1x pro Woche seitdem angerufen. Heut hats mir dann gelangt. Kann nicht sein, dass so ein billig Taiwan-Teil über 3 Wochen  brauch, bis es ersetzt wird! 

NIcht mal nen billigen Stahldämpfer gibts "Haben wir keine in 190x50". 

Ich sitz nun seit nem Monat mit nem kaputten bike da. Klasse. 

Email Versuch ich da garnicht hinzuschicken. Telefon ist chronisch nicht zu erreichen. 

Und heut wurd ich von nem anderen Canyon Mitarbeiter aufs Handy angerufen, dass sich persönlich drum gekümmert mit. WOhl nächste WOche soll ne Lieferung kommen. *DAS * wurd mir shcon letzte Woche gesagt. 

Der Service ist schlecht. Wirklich. Und da ist nichts zu rütteln. Die Durchlaufzeiten sind eindeutig zu lang. Das vertrösten nervt. Wenn wenigstens für diese Zeit Ersatzdämper ausgehändigt werden.

Dass die Pearl schrottig sind, haben jetzt schon mehrere bestätigt. Ich wette, nächste Saison kann ich das Ding wieder einschicken. 

Das ist definitv unzumutbar für Preise jenseits 2000 Euro pro Bike, oder STückpreise von ~300 EUro für so nen Dämpfer. 

Selbst wenn ich ne Festplatte nach HOlland zu Seagate schicke, ist die schneller getauscht, als sonstwas. 

Ich brauch auch keine Vertröstungen mit "Jaja, die anderen sind die bösen. Wenn die mal Lieferprobleme aus Taiwan haben".

Das ist mir als Käufer ziemlich egal. 

Und im Winter kann ich noch die zitternde Avid Juiy einschicken.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. August 2006)

Thaddäus schrieb:
			
		

> frage @ irgendjemand:
> beim es/esx is ja (wenn ich den dämpfer ausbauen will) auf der einen seite vom dämpfer ne 5mm inbus schraube - wenn ich auf der anderen seite allerdings nen 3 mm inbus reinsteck wackelt der so stark dass ich garnet dran denken will mit dem die schraube zu lösen - a 4mm inbus is aber zu groß. es war kein guter 3mm inbus - kann also sein dasses daran liegt. aber mit welchem werkzeug habt ihr denn die schraube gelöst?



probiers einfach. der 3er ist recht locker. brauchst aber nur zum gegenhalten.


----------



## tom23" (25. August 2006)

Auf die Gefahr hin, in ein Wespennest zu stoßen, lieber Alpha:

ein Haupgrund, warum ich noch ab und an hier im Forum vorbeischau', ist der,
Deine Beiträge zu lesen; die wecken in mir immer so ein Gefühl zwischen Unterhaltung und Entnervtheit.

Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen:

Ich glaube, Dein Rad mag dich nicht, weil Du es nicht magst.

Ich glaube, Mountainbiken is einfach nicht Dein Hobby, zudem brauchst Du einen Händler an der Ecke, der Dir alles an den Hintern tragen kann und sämtliche Lösungen für Deine Problemchen schon vorher gelöst hat, bevor Du Sie ihm vortragen kannst.
Bevor Du Dich schon wieder nach Preisen für einen geilen Freerider erkundigst,
geh in Dich und stell Dir vor, Du stehst auf einem Gipfel und plötzlich fällt Dir auf, dass Deine Gabel um 2 dB zu laut einfedert...das würde Dir den Schlaf rauben und 3 Abteilungen von Canyon unheimlich viel Arbeit machen.

Ich würds mir an Deiner Stelle überlegen.

P.S. Ich bin selber ein geprüfter Kunde und habe Canyon als sehr kulanten Partner kennengelernt.
Ich habe ohne Terror hier im Forum sehr viel sehr schnell erreicht.

Also was machen...Rad verkaufen, oder sich weiter mit Hupert und dem Rest der Welt in den Haaren liegen?

P.p.s. Ich glaub' nicht, dass Du ein Torque brauchst.

Grüße,

Tom


----------



## Sisu (25. August 2006)

tom23" schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Gefahr hin, in ein Wespennest zu stoßen, lieber Alpha:
> 
> ein Haupgrund, warum ich noch ab und an hier im Forum vorbeischau', ist der,
> Deine Beiträge zu lesen; die wecken in mir immer so ein Gefühl zwischen Unterhaltung und Entnervtheit.
> ...





Tom spricht mir aus der Seele!
Wieso will Alpha jetzt fröhlich ein Torque bestellen....nach all seinen Postings hier 
Das macht doch keinen Sinn....


----------



## thto (25. August 2006)

sinn ? hauptsache es macht spass ! nur zu !


----------



## loxa789 (25. August 2006)

Hey Alpha!

Bin nun auch sicher für dich ist MTB der falsche Sport würde zu Schach raten. 
a.)	billiger
b.)	sicherer
c.)	du gehst uns und Canyon nicht auf die Nerven

lg Loxa789


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (25. August 2006)

So, Kinder, jetzt iss wieder genug mitm Alpha-Bashing...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. August 2006)

Was dann? Die bikes sind von P/L top. Der Service von Herstellern ist sh1ce und die Erreichbarkeit von Canyon ist mies. Irgendwer kann ruhig die schelte ernten.


----------



## Michael Night (25. August 2006)

Hey Alph!

Ich -und viele andere hier- bin(sind) mittlerweile ein großer Fan deiner Erzählungen hier und möchte(n) dich deswegen bitten, deine Postings nicht einzustellen! Wenn das Wetter draußen bescheiden ist, setze ich mich vor meinen PC und genieße die "Alph-Show"! 
Was ist denn mit deiner Bremse?Hast doch nicht etwa unkontrolliert rumgefummelt, oder? 
Die Leute von Canyon haben in der Mittagspause bestimmt einen Heidenspass mit deinen Texten.
*Ich find´s geil!*


----------



## unchained (25. August 2006)

Leute 

Jetzt haltet euch mal gefälligst zurück mit diesen beschissenen Äußerungen. 

Mir reihcts langsam echt, dass hier immer auf Alpha rumgehackt wird. 

Habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun? 

Würde es euch nicht so nerven wie ihn es nervt, wenn euer Bike andauernd den Geist aufgibt? 

Also haltet euch gefälligst mal mit diesen Veralberungen zurück. 

Es reicht !


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. August 2006)

Bremse werd ich im Winter einschicken. Oder sollt ich bis dahin mein ES5 haben, werd ich grad rummontieren 

Bin im GANZEN AUGUST nicht gefahren!!!!!!!!!! 

Ich glaub nicht, dass der Canyon Stab da spass mit hat. die probleme sind doch zahlreich. und ein schlechter kunde zählt 5 x mehr als ein zufriedener. 

ich mein damals die sache mit dem vorbau war ja schon ein starkes stück. zuerst hies es "eingesackt", dann s tellte sich bei der syntace hotline raus, dass er der richtige ist.....


----------



## Hupert (25. August 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wenn ich ne Festplatte nach HOlland zu Seagate schicke, ist die schneller getauscht, als sonstwas.


Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten sagt man doch so schön... und FISI-Fachinformatiker sollten vielleicht doch eher bei Festplatten u.s.w bleiben. Wie du´s eben schon sagst... Das du ne Festplatte mit nem Federelement vergleichst sagt doch eigentlich schon ne ganze Menge mehr, aus als für die Nerven der meisten hier Lesenden zuträglich sein kann...

PS: Im August hat´s doch eh fast nur geregnet, also halb so wild!


----------



## Deichkind (26. August 2006)

Moin,

habe grade meinen Pearl nach einer Rekla zurückbekommen.

Nun wundere ich mich, daß ich den blauen Einstellhebel für Lock-out und Motion-Control quasi einmal im Kreis drehen kann. Der Hersteller sagt, daß ist immer so.
Bin der Meinung, daß das vorher nicht so war. Könnt ihr Pearl-Besitzer mal gucken, ob das bei euch auch so ist!

Gruß Deichkind


----------



## Hupert (26. August 2006)

...is normal. War vorher mit Sicherheit auch so, sofern er denn einwandfrei funktioniert hat...


----------



## GT_Frodo (26. August 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> So. IIRC ist das Ding am 05.08 weggeschickt worden. Eingangsbestätigung gabs keine per Email. Auf anruf wurde mir gesagt, dass an RS gechickt worden ist (also ne lokale vertretung)
> 
> Ich hab 1x pro Woche seitdem angerufen. Heut hats mir dann gelangt. Kann nicht sein, dass so ein billig Taiwan-Teil über 3 Wochen  brauch, bis es ersetzt wird!
> 
> ...



Jetzt weiß ich auch woher das ALpha in Deinem Namen stammt.  

Bei der ABC-Analyse werden mit A-Kunden ja diejenigen 20% bezeichnet, die 80% des Umsatzes machen. 
Übertragen auf Canyon sind dort Alpha-Kunden diejenigen 20%, welche 80% der Ressourcen im Service und der Werkstattt binden. 

Bin übrigens sehr zufrieden mit dem Service, hatte auch schon Grund zur Rekla, wurde sachlich, freundlich und angemessen abgewickelt. Wie man halt in den Wald reinruft, so schallt es herraus.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. August 2006)

und was war das ,wie lang hats gedauert? das mit dem hebel ist normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (26. August 2006)

tom23" schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Gefahr hin, in ein Wespennest zu stoßen, lieber Alpha:
> 
> ein Haupgrund, warum ich noch ab und an hier im Forum vorbeischau', ist der,
> Deine Beiträge zu lesen; die wecken in mir immer so ein Gefühl zwischen Unterhaltung und Entnervtheit.
> ...



 

so seh ich das auch

es gibt immer teile, die beim einen keine probleme verursachen und beim anderen spinnen se rum, aber deswegen ist doch nicht gleich der hersteller sch**ße oder das teil generell schlecht.

fest steht jedenfalls, dass es hochwertigere teile gibt. aber dafür muss man eben bischen mehr auf die theke legen


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. August 2006)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> fest steht jedenfalls, dass es hochwertigere teile gibt. aber dafür muss man eben bischen mehr auf die theke legen


??

Wieviele Gabeln gibt es denn, die noch hochwertiger (oder zumindest teurer) sind als eine Fox Talas?
Der Pearl ist auch nicht gerade ein Billigdämpfer, wovon sprichst du also?

@Frodo: langsam wird das Alpha-Verarschen langweilig, lass es gut sein...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. August 2006)

Was ist das den nfür ein Kommentar? Selbst von ner 100 Euro RS Gabel darf ich erwarten, dass sie mindestens 2 Jahre hält. Und von ner 1000 EUro Talas auch. 

Ic hfrag mich, was für ein unsinniges Produktverstänis ihr habt. Die meisten hier scheinen sich mit Garantie und Gewährleistung nie auseinandergesetzt zu haben.


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. August 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das den nfür ein Kommentar? Selbst von ner 100 Euro RS Gabel darf ich erwarten, dass sie mindestens 2 Jahre hält. Und von ner 1000 EUro Talas auch.
> 
> Ic hfrag mich, was für ein unsinniges Produktverstänis ihr habt. Die meisten hier scheinen sich mit Garantie und Gewährleistung nie auseinandergesetzt zu haben.


Schreib dazu, auf wen du dein Posting beziehst! Wenn es auf mich bezogen gewesen sein sollte, hast du meines nicht verstanden...


----------



## Deichkind (28. August 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> und was war das ,wie lang hats gedauert? das mit dem hebel ist normal.



War auch ein ölender Dämpfer, hat knapp 4 Wochen gedauert!
Habe aber wie schon erwähnt einen Ersatzdämpfer gehabt!


----------



## tom23" (28. August 2006)

ja, seh schon, dass der Alpha- Lamentierie es schon ordentlich abbekommen hat vor meinem Posting.
Aber wegen seinem wüsten Geschimpf und schlechten Benehmens und vor allem wegen Klebeband an den Pedalen, sowie Schutzblech- Supergau im Sommer hat er kein Torque abbekommen.

Jemand, der echt einfach nur Pech hat und sich respektvoll verhält, bekommt es von mir übrigens nicht so verbal verpasst.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (29. August 2006)

hab heut angerufen. ist heute versendet worden. ic hvermute mal, dass am donnerstag das ding da ist.

und wenn es REGNET, wenn vom himmel der matsch fällt oder blitze um mich herum einschlagen, geh ich biken!!!!!


----------



## unchained (29. August 2006)

so will ich das Hören  und nimm deine Bike-kondome ab !


----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. August 2006)

es kam an!

Nach dem Augenschein wurd wohl irgendwas an Dichtung / Druckkammer gemacht. Es wurd definitiv repariert und nicht ausgetauscht. Auch wurd wohl an dem Rebound gefummelt, da der auf ganz schnell stand.
Zudem kam, dass der Kolben leicht verdreht eingesetzt war, den musste ich erst mal wieder parallel richten. 

Einbau ging dafür mal easy - war ja auch kein Loctite mehr in allen ritzen, was den Ausbau behinderte!

Schrauben mit 8 nm angezogen (laut hotline), scheint mir vom gefühl her auch ok zu sein. Den Loctite im Gewinde spar ich mir, ich will die Sauerei und Murks nicht nochmal haben. Da kontrollier ich lieber die Bolzen und Schrauben regelmässig. 

Testfahrt mach ich jetzt gleich auf meiner Hausstrecke. Hab die Woche Urlaub und bin froh, dass ich wieder biken kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (30. August 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Schrauben mit 8 nm angezogen (laut hotline), scheint mir vom gefühl her auch ok zu sein.


Was, nur 8nm !Ich dachte die gehören mit 12nm festgeknallt


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. August 2006)

Weiß nicht, was du gegen Loctite hast. Mit Loctite mittelfest gesicherte Schrauben lassen sich absolut problemlos mit Werkzeug öffnen, sind aber gegen unbeabsichtigte Lockerung geschützt.
(was beim Hinterbau ja nicht gerade unwichtig ist -- Spiel dort ist schädlich...)

ad Drehmoment: macht euch bitte nicht sooo viele Sorgen deswegen...
...am Hinterbau sind eh stinknormale, relativ robuste Stahlschrauben im Einsatz -- die kann problemlos nach Gefühl anziehen...
Dass man sie nicht mit Gewalt und langem Hebelarm anziehen sollte, dürfte selbsterklärend sein...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. August 2006)

Es fährt!

So, nach 20 km bin ich wieder daheim. War ne nette Tour hoch zum Kuhberg über den Jacobsweg (??). Aber bedauert mich.. BIn voll mit einem Schuh in Hundekacke reingelaufen. 

Damit hat die Geschichte wohl sein Ende.

Loctite® 243 - Mittelfeste Schraubensicherung, wär das die richtige? Brauch laut datenblatt aber 1 bis 3 stunden bis es fest ist. 

Was löst Loctite am besten von Metallschrauben ab?


----------



## fitze (30. August 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß nicht, was du gegen Loctite hast. Mit Loctite mittelfest gesicherte Schrauben lassen sich absolut problemlos mit Werkzeug öffnen, sind aber gegen unbeabsichtigte Lockerung geschützt.



OT:
Hi Flo,

da du ja anscheined ja Erfahrung mit Loctite und Snowboarden hast  erlaub mir ne kurze Frage: Ist Loctite auch für die Verschraubung der Bindung zu gebrauchen, oder her nicht? Ich hab schon beide Versionen gehört. Was sagst du dazu?

MfG
Tobi


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. August 2006)

Hmm, ich glaube, ich verwende es dort auch, ja.

(warum auch nicht  )




			
				ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Was löst Loctite am besten von Metallschrauben ab?


Warum sollte man das wollen?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. August 2006)

na, ich mein nur. wenn man ne schraube doch wieder löst hb ich doch die rückstände ums gewinde. wie bkeomm ich die da ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (30. August 2006)

die brauchst du garnicht abmachen, wenn du sie nich 50 mal rein und rausdrehst !

schaub sie wieder rein und gut ist.... nich so zimperlich !


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. August 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> na, ich mein nur. wenn man ne schraube doch wieder löst hb ich doch die rückstände ums gewinde. wie bkeomm ich die da ab?


Mit einem Taschentuch wegwischen. Wenn was zurückbleibt iss auch egal.


----------



## fitze (31. August 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, ich glaube, ich verwende es dort auch, ja.
> 
> (warum auch nicht  )



Naja, ich hab mal gelesen, das sich das nicht so gut mit den Laminaten des Boards vertragen soll (klar, man soll ja die inserts auch nicht fluten  ). Aber naja, dann werd ich das mit meiner neuen Bindung jetzt mal ausprobieren.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. August 2006)

Da müsste:
a) das Board _billigst_ (!) gebaut sein, dass von den Inserts überhaupt irgendwas in den Boardkern rüberkommt
b) du die Inserts randvoll mit Loctite anfüllen u. dann ein paar Wochen so stehen lassen...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (31. August 2006)

gehts OT vielleicht in nem anderen thread?


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. August 2006)

Gerne, welchen schlägst vor?


----------



## unchained (31. August 2006)

ktwr


----------



## rumblefish (31. August 2006)

fitze schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich hab mal gelesen, das sich das nicht so gut mit den Laminaten des Boards vertragen soll (klar, man soll ja die inserts auch nicht fluten  ). Aber naja, dann werd ich das mit meiner neuen Bindung jetzt mal ausprobieren.
> 
> MfG
> Tobi



Das ist doch quatsch. Ich verwende Loctite auch seit Jahren beim boarden und das funktioniert prima


----------



## Thaddäus (1. September 2006)

sorry dass ich mal eben kurz stör und OT schreib XD
mir wurde vorhin bei der canyon hotline übrigens auch gesagt dass ich die befestigungsschrauben vom dämpfer mit 10-12nm festziehn soll


----------

